# Will a 65 rear seat fit in a 66



## 66redgto (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, this is my first posting on this forum. I am in the process of restoring a 66 GTO and do not have any of the interior seats. I have located a rear seat in my area but it is out of a 1965 GTO. Are the 65 and 66 seats different or will the 65 seat fit in the 66 GTO? Thanks in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I once had a '65 GTO with a complete '67 GTO interior in it....it fit perfectly. I believe all the dimensions are the same. I think the only difference in the rear seat cushions is the upholstery pattern. The front buckets are entirely different between a '65 and a '66.


----------

